
Show HN: Birds Alphabet Flash Cards and Word Card Game (130 Tarot Size Bird Photos - a_w
https://ruti-games.myshopify.com/products/birds-word-card-game
======
a_w
I created these as a result of playing a similar game with my 4 year old
niece, and I came up with it to help here when I realized that she had
difficulty distinguishing about 4 or 5 of the letters. She immediately fell in
love with the game and would constantly beg me to play the game with her,
where we would end up playing it for hours at a time.

I am hopping to sell these to schools and parents, and any feedback from
parents of 4+ year olds and teachers would be much appreciated.

Edit:

The goal is to spell the bird name on a card using other card's letters, and
after completing the spelling, to win the points given on their chosen (and
correctly spelled out) card.

Each card has a letter and a number at the top and bottom. The letter is
either the first letter of the bird name at the top-center and bottom-center
of card, or found somewhere within the name.

The number is total point score of the letters that make up the bird name
using the Scrabble points system.

The number of the letters A to Z in a set also attempts to match the Scrabble
letter distribution system, but as the purpose of the game is to teach kids
the alphabet, there are at least two of each letters in a set.

